# نبذة عن تاريخ الهندسة الصناعية



## أحمد مارفل (16 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف أقدم فى هذا الموضوع نبذة بسيطة عن تاريخ الهندسة الصناعيه ومن يريد أن يزيد بعض المعلومات يتفضل حتى يستفاد الجميع من الموضوع .:14: 
______________________________
بدأت الهندسة الصناعيه على يد فردريك تيلور ونشأت تحت مسمى الأدارة العلميه مع بداية الثورة الصناعيه فى القرن 19 التى تمثلت فى الإنتاج الكمي والنمطية واستدعى ذلك تحول العلم من الإدارة العشوائيه إلى دراسة دقيقة تشمل دراسة طريقة الإدارة وزمنها وأيضا سير العمل وهي الإدارة العلميه أو الهندسة الصناعيه .​


----------



## أحمد مارفل (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*scientific management*

الهندسة الصناعية :- إستهدفت :-
1 - تحليل الحاجات الضروريه للنظام وإلغاء الغير ضرورى منها .
2- إلغاء الوقت غير الضرورى من هذا العمل وإقتصار زمن العمل على العمل فقط .
3- تحديد الزمن النمطى لتحديد العماله والطاقه ومعرفه السعر الدقيق للمنتج وذلك للدخول فى المناقصات .
4 - عمل دراسه للعمل (work study ) لتبسيط العمل وتحقيق طرق كفاءة وفاعليه وأقل تكلفه واسمها السابق ( motion study ) .

ومن قام بتحديد هذه المسميات هو Frank Gelberth وقد عاصر tailor ولكنه توسع فى دراسة الإدارة العلميه بعده حيث قام بدراسة تفصيليه (motion study) عام 1880 ثم أنشأ micro motion study وقام بتقسيم هذا العمل وسماه ( ثربلج ) وهىمقلوب (جلبرث ) , كل منها تهتم بدراسة أسباب عدم الحركة أو الحركه الدقيقه . وكان لزوجته ليليان جلبرث أثر واضح فى الدراسات الإجتماعيه ( ثوتيولوجى ) . وأتى من بعدها العالم Gantt الذى اهتم بدراسة الجدولة وهو من إبتكر خريطة Gantt لجدولة المشروعات أو المهام ( Gantt chart ) . 
ثم أتى بعد ذلك العالم Schewart الذى بحث فى إدارة الجودة وأسس مايسمى ب (spc) أى الضبط الإحصائى للعمليات . statistical process control


----------



## الزناتي (10 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله أفضل الجزاء


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*الهندسة الصناعية* (بالإنكليزية: Industrial engineering) هو فرع الهندسة الذي يهتم بالعلوم التي تخدم فن التصميم الميكانيكي وعمليات الإنتاج والتصنيع المختلفة، وكل ما يخدم ذلك في الأساس كالتخطيط والتصميم والتصنيع والتجميع والاختبار والفحص والتحليل والمعالجة والتطوير للحصول على أفضل قيمة مقابل أقل تكلفة، وهي تمسك هذه الشؤون من الجهة الاِقتصادية ومن جهة التنظيم الصناعي. يعطى هذا التخصص الهندسي مسميات عدة كهندسة الدقة كما في اليابان وهندسة التصنيع أو الهندسة الصناعية كما في الولايات المتحدة.
أغلب التعريفات الرسمية للهندسة الصناعية تنص على أنها "المجال الهندسي الذي يهتم باستخدام الرياضيات والعلوم المختلفة لتصميم ودراسة وتحليل وتطوير النظم التي تحتوي على آلات أو معدات ومواد وبشر بما يضمن أفضل أداء لهذه النظم وبأقل تكلفة ممكنة". هل هذا التعريف كافي لفهم طبيعة مهنة الهندسة الصناعية وما يميزها عن باقي المهن الهندسية؟ من يقرأ هذا التعريف سيقول لماذا أحتاج لمهندس صناعي للقيام بهذا؟ فالعديد من التخصصات الهندسية الأخرى الأكثر عراقة من الهندسة الصناعية مثل الهندسة الميكانيكية والكهربائية تقوم بالاهتمام بدراسة الآلات والمعدات، والعلوم الأقتصادية تهتم بالاستخدام الأمثل للموارد المادية البشرية، وعلوم النفس والأجتماع تهتم بالجانب الإنساني. فلماذا أحتاج إلى مهندس صناعي؟
ظهرت مهنة الهندسة الصناعية لتعبئة الفجوة بين هذه المجالات المختلفة. فلو نظرنا إلى التخصصات الهندسية المختلفة (والتي تعتبر علوم تطبيقية) سنجد أنها تهتم بجانب تصميم وعمل الآلات والمعدات دون أن تأخذ في اعتبارها طبيعة البشر الذين سيشغلون هذه المعدات وتكاليف تصنيعها وتشغيلها. وفي الجانب الأخر (العلوم الإنسانية: اقتصاد، إدارة..الخ) فإنها تهتم بتكاليف تشغيل المعدات والآلات وكيفية استغلالها الاستغلال الأمثل دون معرفة تقنية عن كيفية عملها ومما تتكون. ظهر المهندس الصناعي ليغطي هذه الفجوة بين العلوم الهندسية التطبيقية، وبين العلوم الإنسانية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية.
المهندس الصناعي يتم تدريبه على جميع أساسيات ومهارات الهندسة التقليدية من رياضيات وفيزياء وعلوم مواد وميكانيكا...الخ، وكذلك يتم تدريسه مجموعة من مفاهيم ومهارات العلوم الإنسانية مثل الاقتصاد والإدارة وعلم النفس...الخ. ويتم كذلك تزويده بمجموعة من التقنيات والأساليب (مثل بحوث العمليات وهندسة العوامل البشرية والإيركونومكس، والإحصاء التطبيقي وغيرها) التي تساعده على ربط هذه المجالات ببعضها والتعامل معها كوحدة واحدة متكاملة.
الهندسة الصناعية ظهرت لتكملة التخصصات الهندسية التقليدية وتغطية الجوانب المهملة فيها وربطها بالجوانب الاقتصادية والإنسانية. يتم إعداد المهندس الصناعي بطريقة منهجية علمية لرؤية الصورة العامة والكاملة (الكبيرة) للنظام ككل وربط عناصره المختلفة (المواد والمعدات والبشر) بما يضمن أمثل أداء له.
الهندسة الصناعية هي مجال من مجالات الهندسة وطبيعة التخصص تجعل له دور في إي مجال صناعي (يشمل على بشر ومواد ومعدات) سواء كان إنتاجي أو خدمي، من شركات التصنيع التي تنتج سلع ملموسة مثل الصناعات الغذائية والهندسية المختلفة إلى الشركات والمؤسسات التي تنتج وتقدم الخدمات، مثل المطارات والطيران، والفنادق، والبنوك، والمستشفيات، وغيرها فهو يعتبر مجال عام لتحقيق أهداف الإدارة من خلال إعداد الخطط، والتنظيم الجيّد، والحفاظ على الجودة وتطبيقها، والتعامل مع العاملين وغيرها. ومن الممكن للمهندس الصناعي الوصول للمناصب الإداريّة نظراً لعمله القريب من الإدارة ومهمّاتها.
المهندس الصناعي في كلمة مختصرة، هو جسر بين الإدارة وأهدافها. هناك العديد من التعريفات للهندسة الصناعية ولكن هناك خطوط رئيسية لها:


تطوير طرق للاستفادة المثلى من البشر، والآلات، والأدوات، وغيرها من أجل التوصل لأفضل الطرق اقتصاديا لتقديم خدمة أو تصنيع منتج.
تهتم الهندسة الصناعية بتحسين وتطوير نظم متكاملة من البشر، والأدوات، والطاقة، ويلزم لها معرفة بعلم الرياضيات، والعلوم الاجتماعية.
 في عصر متسارع الخطوات لا تُقبل منتجات أو خدمات جودتها ضعيفة. إن المنافسة في الأسواق المحليّة والعالميّة لا تعتمد على أحلام الحالمين ولكنها تعتمد على مقدار الجهد المبذول من أجل الوصول إلى إرضاء العميل (الزبون) ومن أجل الوصول لأعلى مستويات الجودة، وإذا لم تقدّم هذه المؤسسة أو الشركة أعلى مستويات الجودة فإنه ببساطة ستقدّمها مؤسسات أخرى منافسة. إن من الأهداف الرئيسية للهندسة الصناعيّة تنفيذ ما تريده الإدارة بأقل كُلفة وأعلى جودة.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 سبتمبر 2013)

[h=3]بداية الهندسة الصناعية
[/h] يعتبر فريدريك وينسلو تايلور الأب الروحي للهندسة الصناعية، ورغم ذلك فهناك من سبقه في تأسيس جذور هذا العلم أمثال آدم سميث في كتابه ثروة الأمم الذي نشر عام 1776 م، وتوماس مالثوس أيضا في بحثه المسمى مقالة عن السكان والذي أصدر عام 1798 م وبحث ديفيد ريكاردو أيضا المسمى مبادئ الاقتصاد السياسي وفرض الضرائب والذي تم أصدر عام 1817 م وبحث جون ستيوارت ميل المسمى أساسيات السياسة الاقتصادية والذي أصدر عام 1848 م، كما كان لتشارلز بابيج الجهد الأكبر في إرساء دعائم هذا العلم والذي أخرجه في كتابه اقتصاد الآلية والمصنعين عام 1832 م، وكل هذه الأعمال كان لها الأثر الكبير في نجاح الثورة الصناعية، ويمكننا أن نلاحظ أن مجال الهندسة الصناعية كان يسمى بعلم الاقتصاد في إنجلترا قبل أن يدخل التصنيع أمريكا.
وفي أواخر القرن التاسع عشر, تم عمل العديد من الأبحاث والدراسات التي أرست قواعد الهندسة الصناعية، وعموما لا يمكن ذكر تاريخ الهندسة الصناعية دون ذكر فريدريك وينسلو تايلور فهو الذي صاغ تعبير الإدارة العلمية لوصف الطرق التي استحدثها خلال دراساته التجريبية، وكانت أعماله مثل غيره تغطي مواضيع مثل تنظيم العمل من خلال الإدارة واختيار العامل والتدريب وغيرها.
عائلة جلبريث كانت مفوّضة بتطوير دراسات الوقت والحركة, ولقد عمل كلٌ من فرانك جلبريث وزوجته الدكتوره ليليان على فهم: التعب - تطوير المهارة - دراسات الحركة وأيضا دراسات الوقت.لقد كانت أسرة جلبريث مهتمّة ب " الطريقة الوحيدة الأفضل لأداء العمل". وواحدة من أهم الأشياء التي عملتها أسرة جلبريث هي" تصنيف حركات الإنسان الرئيسيّة إلى 17 حركة" بعضها فعّال والآخر غير فعّال. وأوضح جلبريث أن الوقت اللازم لإتمام فعّآلة يمكن تقليله لكن من الصعب جدا أن يتم إزالته.ومن الناحية الأخرى يجب إزالة الغير فعّآلة بالكامل إذا أمكن.
خلال الستينيّات من القرن الماضي وبعدها أيضا, بدأت الجامعات في تبنّى تقنيّة "بحوث العمليّات " وقامت بإضافتها إلى مناهج الهندسة الصناعيّة. ومن خلال الكمبيوتر أو Digital Computer والقدرات الضخمة للتخزين، أصبح المهندس الصناعي يمتلك أداة جديدة للحسابات الضخمة بطريقة سريعة.ومن خلال قدرات التخزين الضخمة للكمبيوتر أصبح من الممكن تسجيل النتائج السابقة ومقارنتها بالمعلومات الجديدة ،وهذه المعلومات يستطيع من خلالها المهندس الصناعي دراسة نظم الإنتاج وتفاعلها مع التغيير بطريقة قويّة وجيّدة.
[h=3]مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية[/h] من الواضح أن مستقبل الهندسة الصناعية هو انتشار مفهومها بين الدول التي لم تستطع حتى الآن ان تفهم الاهداف الحقيقية من الهندسة الصناعية لذلك من المنتظر في الاعوام القادمة ان يتزايد الاهتمام بالهندسة الصناعية ودورها في التطوير خاصة وأنها تختلف عن هندسة التصميم الصناعي فهي تدرس الجانب الصناعي للإنتاج والصناعة إضافة إلى بعض الجوانب في هندسة التصميم الصناعي بينما تعتني هندسة التصميم الصناعي على الجوانب المعمارية بالمنتج من ناحية التصميم والجمال وقابلية المزج بين الجانب الجمالي والجانب الهندسي الوظيفي للمنتج.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 سبتمبر 2013)

[h=2]التخصص العلمي
[/h] يمكن تقسيم علوم الهندسة الصناعية في معظم الجامعات والمعاهد التي تدرس هذا العلم إلى الأقسام التالية (وإن كان البعض لا يعتمد ذلك رسميا):
[h=3]العلوم الأساسية التأهيلية[/h] هي العلوم التي تؤهل الطالب لفهم ما يأتي من علوم التصميم والإنتاج والإدارة وقد يتم تقسيمها في بعض المؤسسات العلمية إلى فروع علمية أصغر أو تجزئتها إلى مستويات، وغالبا ما تشترك هذه العلوم مع أقسام الهندسة الأخرى وخاصة الميكانيكية منها؛ كهندسة القوى الميكانيكية وهندسة الميكاترونيات وهندسة التصميم الصناعي وهندسة السيارات وهندسة الطيران وهندسة الغزل والنسيج ولاسيما الهندسة الكهربية وبعض أقسام الهندسة المدنية، ومن هذه العلوم:


التاريخ الهندسي.
الرياضيات.
الفيزياء.
الكيمياء.
الحاسبات والبرمجة.
الرسم الهندسي.
الهندسة الميكانيكية.
الهندسة الكهربية.
الهندسة الوصفية.
وبعض اللغات مثل: اللغة الإنجليزية واللغة الألمانية واللغة اليابانية.
 [h=3]علوم التصميم الميكانيكي[/h] هي العلوم التي تختص ببحث جميع الأسس والمعايير والمنطلقات التي تعتمد عليها عملية التصميم الميكانيكي، والتي تؤهل المهندس المختص بتحديد الأجزاء المراد تصنيعها والمواد الخام المستخدمة وأبعاد هذه الأجزاء وأحجامها وكتلها وجميع خواصها الفيزيائية والكيميائية والميكانيكية التي تؤهل الجزء لتحمل ظروف العمل في المنظومة وتحمل الأحمال التي ستؤثر عليه سواء كانت أحمالا ميكانيكية ساكنة (ستاتيكية) أو متغيرة (ديناميكية) أو أحمالا حرارية أو أحمالا كهرومغناطيسية أو أحمالا كيميائية، بالإضافة إلى تحديد عمره الافتراضي ومعدلات الأمان الخاصة به. وهي علم يختلف عن علم هندسة التصميم الصناعي Industrial Design Engineering والذي يعد علما هندسيا منفصلا عن الهندسة الصناعية في جوانب ومشترك معه في جوانب أخرى ولكل منهما طبيعته الخاصة. أما الهندسة الصناعية فهي ذات علوم عدة... ومن هذه العلوم (كما تسميها بعض الهيئات والمؤسسات التعليمية):


أساسيات التصميم الميكانيكي.
المواد الهندسية وبنيتها الداخلية.
خواص المواد واختبارها.
رسم وإنشاء الماكينات.
أجزاء وعناصر المعدات الميكانيكية.
تصميم آلات الورش.
تصميم معدات المناولة.
الميكانيكا التطبيقية.
نظرية المرونة واللدونة.
ميكانيكا الكسر.
تحليل الإجهادات الميكانيكية.
نظرية الماكينات.
ديناميكا واهتزاز الماكينات.
الديناميكا الحرارية.
ميكانيكا الموائع.
 [h=3]علوم الإنتاج والتصنيع[/h] 

تكنولوجيا الإنتاج والتصنيع.
أساليب التشغيل.
أساليب التشكيل.
نظرية التشغيل.
نظرية التشكيل.
معدات التشغيل.
معدات التشكيل.
تكنولوجيا التشغيل.
تكنولوجيا التشكيل.
أنظمة التحكم الآلي.
التحكم الرقمي باستخدام الحاسب الآلي CNC.
التصنيع باستخدام الحاسب.
الروبوتيات الصناعية.
الذكاء الاصطناعي.
 [h=3]علوم الإدارة والتنظيم والجودة[/h] 

اقتصاد هندسي.
تخطيط وإدارة المشروعات.
تخطيط وإدارة المصانع.
إحصاء صناعي.
القياسات الميكانيكية والمعايرة.
الفحص اللا إتلافي.
إدارة الجودة.
نظم الجودة الشاملة.
 [h=3]علوم أخرى[/h] 

معالجة المخلفات الصناعية وإعادة التدوير الصناعي.
السلامة والأمان الصناعي.
صيانة الماكينات.
بحوث العمليات.
كتابة التقارير الهندسية.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*مجالات العمل
*

في ضوء التطور السريع والكبير في العلوم التقنية الذي يشهده العالم وتعقيد وتداخل نظم الإنتاج والخدمات فإن دور المهندس الصناعي أو مهندس النظم كما يطلق عليه في بعض الأحيان أصبح أكثر وضوحاً وأهمية. ويمكن إيجاز دور المهندس الصناعي فيما يلي:


- تصميم وتطوير النظم الصناعية في الأنتاج والخدمات لتعطي كفاءة عالية وللحد من حجم العمالة المطلوبة. 
- دراسة وتطوير أداء الروبوت (robot). 
- تصميم نظم الصيانة. 
- إجراء الدراسات الأقتصادية الهندسية لتقويم البدائل. 
- دراسة التأثيرات البيئية على أنتاجية العامل. 
*الناس*

هذا الموضوع يجعل الهندسة الصناعية منفردة نوعا ما عن باقى اختصاصات أو مجالات الهندسة. يجتاز المهندس الصناعي بعض الدروس في علم النفس وعلم الاجتماع حتى يساعدهم على فهم مواضيع مثل إدارة البشر وأيضا تساعدهم مثل هذه الدراسات على فهم كيفيّة التعامل مع هذه المسائل.ومن مساحات الاهتمام الأخر للمهندسين الصناعيين هو تحديد كم عدد العمّال أو الناس المطلوبين؟ وهل هذا العمل أو هذه الوظيفة مناسبة لعامل من البشر ؟وهل العملية آمنة؟ ما هي درجة الدفع التي يجب أن تُمنح لهذا العمل؟ هل يتطلّب العمل مزيدامن التدريب للعاملين ؟ وهل هناك تواصل جيّد بين الإدارة والعاملين؟
*دراسة الحركة*

كل عمل أو عمليّة يمكن تقسيمها إلى عناصر عمل أساسيّة، وقد وجدت عائلة جلبريث أن هذه الحركات 17.الوقت المطلوب لإتمام كل حركة لا يتغيّر. إن القواعد التي تستخدم في دراسة الحركة تحاول مساعدة الشخص أو العامل حركة متوازنة ومتزامنة.مثال: لا يجب استعمال دوّاسة القدم إلا عندما يجلس العامل. كذلك يجب أن تكون بيئة العمل أو العمّال مناسبة وجيدة حتى تصلح لكفاءة العمل.مثلا يجب أن تكون الأدوات مثبّتة لإزالة.مثال آخر : يجب أن تكون أسطح وكراسى العمل قابلة للتغيير أو التغيير إلى ارتفاع الشغلة لإزالة الضغط للإبقاء على الشركة كمنافس لابد من مواصلة زيادة سعة الإنتاج وأيضا تقليل التكلفة.إن الهندسة الصناعية تأتى بالجديد من التحسينات والتطوير كل عام.
*دراسة الوقت*

بدون وجود معيار محدّد سوف تجد الشركات صعوبة في تحديد المصطلح المعروف ب Lead-time على منتجاتها.إن الهندسة الصناعيّة توفّر معيار أو ميزان عادل مُحتمل لكل عمليّة.وعن طريق التقديرات فإنّ 12% من تكلفة الشركة الكليّة يأتي من العمالة المباشرة وهناك 43% من التكلفة تأتى من سعر أو تكلفة المادّة ويذهب ال 45% الباقون في ال overhead. إن المقاييس سيتم وضعها لكل جزء أو شيء في الشركة ليس فقط العمليات التي تقوم بها العمالة المباشرة, سوف تكون الهندسة الصناعيّة مشاركة أيضا في تحليل ووضع المقاييس لشُغل المكاتب أيضا. وقت جيّد للدراسة سيتم أخذه لوضع في الحسابات التأخيرات التي لا يمكن تجنّبها والتعب وغيره. إن الوقت الضائع أو المبدّد كمثال: في البحث عن الأدوات لن يوضع في المعايير النهائيّة.التوقّع سيكون على أساس أن مكان العمل سيكون مصمّما ليكون ملاءما للعمل وسيكون خالى من أى مظاهر للتبديد. وبوضع معايير فعّآلة، تتمكن الشركة من تحديد ما إذا كانت عدد القوّة العاملة مناسبة للعام القادم.وقبل تأسيس المعايير يجب أن تكون الشركة ملمّة بالسعة الحالية والاحتياجات إلى مساعدة إضافيّة.
*العوامل البشرية*



 عوامل بشرية 

إن فكرة الإنتاج الضخم هي تشريح أو تقسيم عمليّة واحدة مُعقّدة إلى مهمّة سهلة وقابلة للتكرار والتي يمكن أن تتم على درجة عالية من الدقّة. لو أن محطة العمل والمهمّة والبيئة لم يتم تصميمهم بدقّة فإنّ العامل سيكون مُعرّض للخطر في صحّته وأمنه.إن الشركات أحيانا تختار أن تتجاهل الانتهاكات بسبب التكلُفة، وبالتالى قد تجد الشركة نفسها تدفع ثلاثة أضعاف التكلُفة الأصليّة. إن الهندسة الصناعية يجب أن تكون مدركة لهذه الأمور ويجب عليها أن تعمل مع الإدارة لتصميمهم بأسرع طريقة ممكنة.
*التعويضات*

من وجهة نظر الشركة أنّها تُريد أن تُقلّل من كمية المال المُعطاة للموظّفين. إن هذا الهدف غالبا يكون ضدّ الهدف الآخر للإدارة ألا وهو الإنتاجيّة. إن إنتاجيّة الموظف مرتبطة مباشرةً بالعائد النقدى له.هناك بعض الخطط التي طُوّرت حتى تستطيع التوازن بين الإنتاجيّة والتكلفة. وفى هذا, فإنّ الهندسة الصناعيّة سوف تساعد الشركة لتحليل موقفهم الحالى وغالبا ستكون مسئولة عن اقتراح خطّة ملائمة أو مناسبة.
*التدريب*

إن العمّال يلزم أن يكونوا مُدرّبين تدريبا مناسبا.إن المقاييس توضع باستخدام أناس معتادين على العمل وأيضا الناس الذين برعوا في المهارات المطلوبة لأداء العمل. في سوق به منافسة يصبح الموظّفون أعلى في القيمة ولكن إذا لم يتماشى تدريبهم معه فإنّ أهم وأثمن قيمة للشركة تقلّ وهي العمّال والموظّفين. إن هناك عمليّات وطُرق جديدة تم تطويرها. إنّها مسئوليّة الهندسة الصناعيّة للمساعدة على التأكد من أن درجة جيدة وملائمة من التدريب تم تنفيذها.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الرابط التالي هو رابط قسم الهندسة الصناعية -كلية الهندسة -جامعة بنغازي 
http://www.uob.edu.ly/eng_faculity/industrial_dep.aspx
أنا خريجة هذا القسم وأرجو من جميع المهندسين الصناعيين بهذا الملتقي وضع الرابط لكلياتهم حتى يتعرف أعضاء الملتقي على المواد الدراسية وأية معلومات أخرى بأقسام الهندسة الصناعية داخل دولنا العربية.


----------

